# Errorless Housetraining



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Dave just posted this in another thread. I'm reposting it here so that I can easily find it the next time someone asks. What a great article!

https://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Great article!! It should be a sticky at the top somewhere.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Dave just posted this in another thread. I'm reposting it here so that I can easily find it the next time someone asks. What a great article!
> 
> https://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining


I love this article. The part where the answer (to the question of what to do when doggie makes a mistake) is to pick up a rolled newspaper and hit yourself in the head will never be forgotten by this puppy owner.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> I love this article. The part where the answer (to the question of what to do when doggie makes a mistake) is to pick up a rolled newspaper and hit yourself in the head will never be forgotten by this puppy owner.


It's amazing how many people, even if they have heard this, still can't let go of the idea that they can "punish" a puppy into going in the right place.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

krandall said:


> It's amazing how many people, even if they have heard this, still can't let go of the idea that they can "punish" a puppy into going in the right place.


Sadly. I think some few :Cry: folks have an overpowering need to punish and are drawn to dogs because of it. These are fearful people I am referring to now, not sociopaths.


----------

